# Is this normal??



## tetrahydrocannabinol (Dec 12, 2006)

hello , 

I have a burning question.

This year i  had an excellent greenhouse harvest.

Because i had many strains not all were ready at the same time.

I normally leave theme haning in a dark room (1st week ventilation) for about 3-6 weeks.

So what happened

Passion nr 1 dried for 6 weeks then i immediately put the buds in a mason jar. Before putting it in the jar the taste was good. But after a few days in the glass jar the taste became harsh and awful. It also looked as if the weed was becoming moist again. 

But how , it dried 6 weeks(18-20 deggrees celsius) and i opend the jar every day for a moment.

After this i put the weed in a closed shoebox and now it is very dry but smokeable again. I plant on letting it stay in the shoebox for a while seemed as if taste gets better in there.


Edelweiss. I dried this one for 3 weeks and then in the jar. Same story as above. After that i tried opening the jar for 15 min every days making sure i shook it.

Now this one is also in a shoebox because the taste remained bitter and awful. Now its smokeable again.


I have my new purple power now which hung for 6 weeks then one week and two days on a dish with paper.  30% of it i put in  a shoebox because i know the taste wont be ruined that way. 50% is still on the dish and i put 20 % of the buds  in a glass jar today. I plan on opening it every day for about 10 minutes once or twice.

Is this OK this way. I jst spent a lot of money on glass jars because this stash will have to last for a year.

Normally the weed starts to sweat and taste bad if not dry enough. But hey the edelweiss i understand , because it only dried 3 weeks , but the passion nr 1 dried for 6 freaking weeks , if that isn't enough....

For all my other strains(6) i plan to leave those hanging for 7 weeks , then 1 week on a dish with paper or shoebox and then i will try to put a bit in a jar to see  if the taste isnt ruined(and won't get sweaty , bitter)

has anyone else ever had this? Can u give me some tips after reading this boring story? I already looked up info on this site.

Explain me how i can store my crop in a glass jar without ruining the taste please


----------



## tetrahydrocannabinol (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone ever had this change of taste in jars?

I will try to open the jar for 20 min now instaed of 15 and putting a bit less weed in it.

Maybe then things will go better.

My other strains are now after 7-8 weeks completely dry and i suppose it is safe to put them in a jar now without sweating?


----------



## ob1kinsmokey (Dec 15, 2006)

the taste will always fluctuate until completely dried out. 

the point of the jars is to slow down the drying process even more. 

the jars will bring out the inner moisture within the bud. the outside of the bud will be dry- then as time goes on in the jar the dry outside of the bud will absorb the moisture from the inside. it is slowed down even more and done efficiently by opening the jar and letting that moisture escape from the outside of the bud again. then repeating the process day after day and so on until the bud is completely dry. then the true aroma and taste will start to settle and become more pleasant, depending of course.

but ya, your just smoking it when it isnt compeltely done. which means the chlorophill (spelling?) levels are going to fluctuate depending on when you grab the dank and pack a bowl. 

chlorophill is the determining component on harshness and taste. 

quick dry bud will have a much harsher taste because of the way and speed the chlorophill evaporates. and slow dried, cured bud will have a more forgiving taste because it was done gradually. 

this is most likely the reason. but it could be other things to, like its just you:laugh: . no but it could be sugars, phenotype, or just the strain and its the individual genetics you were delt

i dont know, but im sure it still does the deed.:bugger: 
smoke 1 for me eh

:smoke1:


----------



## tetrahydrocannabinol (Dec 15, 2006)

Aha good to know , then i will take the weed that i put in shoeboxes out of it. I put 2 strains there to dry a bit .

But ok then i will just have to be patient if it tasted good before it will taste good again.

How long do you have to check every day? a few months?

here a link to this years grow

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Album=4ICBJQ6O


----------



## Tonto (Dec 16, 2006)

Holy crap you have a large harvest. I'm surprised that you hang the buds that long before putting them in jars. I have seen most people usually go about two weeks of hanging, and then 3 weeks in jars....


----------



## tetrahydrocannabinol (Dec 16, 2006)

I dried them for so long this year because after 4 weeks drying , it became moist when putting in the jar and the taste awful. But now i read here that this is normal. So next year 4 weeks drying and then the rest of the time(+ 1 year) in jars.

I have 7 strains. PowerP , Edelweiss , New Purple P , saint vincent , Nlxx , indian sativa(from india) , 100%indica strain (name unknown)


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 16, 2006)

tetrahydrocannabinol said:
			
		

> I dried them for so long this year because after 4 weeks drying , it became moist when putting in the jar and the taste awful. But now i read here that this is normal. So next year 4 weeks drying and then the rest of the time(+ 1 year) in jars.


After drying, I put mine in one gallon freezer baggies that have the double zipper and then into a standard cardboard box with a lid. I only put about two ounces of weed in each baggie. When I open the baggies, it's for 2 hours each time. I never stir them or shake them. That would just knock off resin glands. I open the baggie real wide and just open and close it like clapping my hands gently. That moves all the air around without hurting the weed. I start with daily then every other day, then once a week. After 3 months, I only open them once every other week for two hours. Doing this, I've never had any problems and the weed gets smoother and smoother as the time goes by. The boxes stack well and I can write dates on them for reference. I just never wanted to have a hundred jars to deal with.

Good luck man!


----------



## Tonto (Dec 16, 2006)

How long do you hang your buds to dry, Stoney?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 16, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> How long do you hang your buds to dry, Stoney?


I hang then in an airconditioned room in the dark for one week. Then it's into the gallon baggies with exactly two ounces per/bag so that I can track the shrinkage.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 16, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I hang then in an airconditioned room in the dark for one week. Then it's into the gallon baggies with exactly two ounces per/bag so that I can track the shrinkage.


 
LOL @ 'shrinkage' ....that doesn't make me thing about herb so much! 

Right on then. So, l have a couple more questions. When you put the two ounces of herb in the gallon baggies, is that two wet ounces of herb? And when storing the baggies in the boxes, do you take all the air out of the baggies and lock them, or do you ziplock them when they are full of air as well as the bud? How long before you start smoking, after that three months when you only open once every other week, or longer?


----------



## HGB (Dec 17, 2006)

I use the DJshort method  

CLICK 

:ccc:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Fluid1, the two ounces is after drying the bud for a week. I leave the air in the baggie. I wait at least a month before smoking any serious amount of my weed. I have so much cured weed, it's really not an issue of having to do it. I like to test it a lot...


----------



## Tonto (Dec 17, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Hey Fluid1, the two ounces is after drying the bud for a week. I leave the air in the baggie. I wait at least a month before smoking any serious amount of my weed. I have so much cured weed, it's really not an issue of having to do it. I like to test it a lot...


 

Right on. Thanks for all the info!  :ccc:


----------



## SmokeGooD (Dec 26, 2006)

i Got one Question Iv Always Wanted To Ask 
...When Harvest Time Comes Can You Pick off The Bud With Out Trimmin or Killing the Plant?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 26, 2006)

SmokeGooD said:
			
		

> When Harvest Time Comes Can You Pick off The Bud With Out Trimmin or Killing the Plant?


Yes, lots of people do this as a progressive harvest. They cut off the mature buds and wait to cut others until they are ready to their standards.

THC is naturally clear. If buds are harvested individually, just as the resin glands start looking a tiny bit cloudy, they are at their most potent mind buzz. If you wait until the resin glands are fully cloudy or even amber colored, the high will be more of a body high or "couch lock" type high. I've never seen a plant that ALL of the buds are at the same stage at the same time.

For that reason, lots of growers wait until HALF of the resin glands are just starting to turn amber, and then they harvest. This is to try to make the overall harvest as good as possible.

Keep in mind that you are talking about THOUSANDS of buds, or at the least, HUNDREDS of buds. It would be a full time job trying to harvest them one at a time.

Good luck man!


----------



## SmokeGooD (Dec 26, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Yes, lots of people do this as a progressive harvest. They cut off the mature buds and wait to cut others until they are ready to their standards.



Okay Because i got 5 Rasta Killers And there Giting really Stinky and a wierd smell so i im guessing it's about that time to harvest,but i don't wanna kill them i wanna just pick off the buds,When i pick the buds off will it grow back in Few Weeks or Just Stay the Same,This is my Frist Real Grow ,But Thanks Stoney Bub


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 27, 2006)

SmokeGooD said:
			
		

> Okay Because i got 5 Rasta Killers And there Giting really Stinky and a wierd smell so i im guessing it's about that time to harvest,but i don't wanna kill them i wanna just pick off the buds,When i pick the buds off will it grow back in Few Weeks or Just Stay the Same,This is my Frist Real Grow ,But Thanks Stoney Bub


The smell has nothing to do with the harvest date. The color of the resin glands are what matter. You'll need something that magnifies at least 10X to see them. Then look for the little "bubbles" of resin that look like they sparkle. The new ones will be clear. The oldest will be amber. You want to harvest individual buds when these resin glands are just turning cloudy.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 27, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> The smell has nothing to do with the harvest date.


Now, that said, I wonder if a dog could be trained to alert on only "ready to harvest" plants? You know, like the cops use em for finding weed. Just train em to find only plants that are ready to harvest.

Man, if you could do that, it would make harvesting a lot easier in the wild. Just have the dog smell em first, and if it alerts, then pull that puppy up!

Then you could train em to stamp out how many weeks are left with his left foot...

Hhahahahaahahahahahahaha


----------

